
Sponsored Links in (Delicious) RSS Feeds - AndrewDucker
http://blog.delicious.com/2016/02/sponsored-links-in-rss-feeds/
======
AndrewDucker
This finally pushed me to move from Delicious to Pinboard.

And I'm very happy to have moved somewhere that actually makes money directly
from their users.

